# Slaughterhouse Heads Up



## Uncle B (Nov 14, 2003)

The top of Hells half mile has a new friend...its a big piece of cottonwood choking up the river right side at the entrance to the rapid. Its hard to see from a kayak, easier from a raft. See you out there...


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

Definitely caught me by surprise. It'd be a good one to avoid.


----------

